# Deco Clock, Damn Carboots



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Went to ANOTHER carboot, the second of the weekend and came back with this. Horologically it is very unimpressive but I like the look. Has the feel of a clock that would have been in a shop or workshop, not quite sure why. Glass has a crack and the paint is all coming off, but at Â£3 it is hard to walk away from


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice find for 3 quid, tho in all truth im more interested in seeing the model engine to the right of the photo


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice find. A close-up shot would be nice.

Mike


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

More piccies 










And the Steam engine (take it you meant the stationary one not the car)


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank, im interested in any small mechanical stuff, the model steam engines look great , is yours one of the older ones or did you make it yourself? The older ones seem to command high prices at auction and ive looked at several.

Back to the clock kienzle is a well known maker , its only the white paint thats flaked so a restoration could be possible, the glass is easy to replace youself, just take it out , measure it and go to a local glass cutter with a piece to cut it for you and match the thickness , would make a nice project - unless of course you want to keep the distressed look.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the piccie Thomas, agree with Pugster about the glass. Well worth doing....

Mike


----------

